

Stripe Push Notifications - remi
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/stripe-push

======
jmathai
Very cool.

I get email notifications so this doesn't help me much.

I really wish there were iPhone/Android apps for Stripe. It could be as simple
as receiving push notifications, looking up customers and issuing refunds.
Doesn't need anything else.

~~~
michaelschade
There is Pay Pad by Billy Coover (<https://www.pay-pad.com/alerts>), which
offers an iOS dashboard and push notifications.

~~~
jmathai
Thanks. Call me old fashioned but I don't feel comfortable giving a 3rd party
access to my Stripe account.

1) Is it open source? or

2) Does Stripe have an API which grants read only access?

Either of those would make it worth checking out for me.

~~~
jonhernandez
In regards to #2: It's possible for people to create Connect applications that
are read-only:

<https://stripe.com/docs/connect/reference> see the `scope` under request
parameters.

------
tthomas48
Anyone have a linux version? I'd love this.

------
kelsokennedy
Awesome! I really appreciate this development. We've just recently switched
over to stripe.

Also going to check out pay-pad.

------
nicksergeant
Can't copy and paste into the password field... sad panda :(

------
nadaviv
Somewhat off-topic, but that Kudos thingy is pretty cool.

~~~
Hovertruck
I think it's a pretty bad paradigm; I did it by accident and there was no way
to undo it just to see what it was.

~~~
jmathai
That's a horrible UI. I just tried it...since when does a mouse over indicate
an "action"?

Oh well, I like Stripe so it's not entirely wasted.

~~~
ceslami
Not everything has to be an overthought, standard UI element. It adds a bit of
Fun, and is harmless in its consequences.

It would be nice to be able to undo though.

~~~
jmathai
This is the worst kind of UI element of all. It's both overthought and not
standard.

It's different. I don't understand how it's fun or useful.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.

